# Happy to have helped



## NicNak (Dec 3, 2008)

Yesterday I went to the lake and saw a Canadian Goose that had a broken wing.  I called the local wildlife centre and they asked me if I would go back today and see if I could find it again. Gladly!

They asked me to bring cracked corn or a multi-grain bread to see if it would come close to me.  I am not afraid of animals, so I gladly would.  I never feed the birds but I did this time only cause the wildlife centre asked me too.

Well, today after an hour of searching, I found my wounded featherd friend. I had got a multi-grain bagel from the coffee shop and the goose let me hand feed him!

I called the wildlife centre back and emailed them photos I had taken with my phone.  They will go tomorrow to get it and help it out   They say they will call me tomorrow and update me on the goose.

Just wanted to share the story cause I enjoyed feeding the goose and loved that it trusted me enough to come close.   I am glad they will help the goose as I don't want him to be hurting and in pain.  

Like my recent swan story.  Animals move me so much.  I adore them greatly.  I love to hear stories about animal encounters as well as share them.

Hope you enjoyed my story.  I enjoyed being there.


----------



## Meg (Dec 3, 2008)

I did enjoy your story 

Good for you for helping an animal in need.


----------



## ladylore (Dec 3, 2008)

Way to go NicNak.:yahoo:


----------



## NicNak (Dec 3, 2008)

It was my pleasure, honesty 

Thanks for the nice words Meg and Ladylore


----------



## sister-ray (Dec 4, 2008)

NicNak said:


> Animals move me so much.  I adore them greatly.




Me too great story Nicnak thanks for sharing


----------



## Meggylou (Dec 4, 2008)

YAY for you!!!
I am the same.
Rescued a seagull a few weeks ago, poor thing, had a really really nasty bloody broken wing.
Tuesday morning I saw 3 trumpeter swans flying over school. I love animals!!!!


----------



## NicNak (Dec 4, 2008)

Thanks Sister-Ray and Meggylou.

The Trumper Swans I believe are  the ones that are endangered.  I see a few at the lake with the tags on them.

Congrats on rescuing the seagull.  Did you find out how he/she is doing now?
Were you able to contain the seagull yourself?

They asked me yesterday if I could contain the goose and bring it to them   The first lady I spoke to on Tuesday said it wouldn't be safe for me or the bird.  Geese are way too big for one person.


----------



## sister-ray (Dec 4, 2008)

i get alot of pigeons here and have rescued quite a few,, just recently one got stuck down my un used chimney which has been plastered up, none of the rescue services would come out or they had a long time to wait so I knocked the  air vent out and made a hole and got him out, after a rest and food he was ok he comes back to see me,,


----------



## NicNak (Dec 4, 2008)

Awww, that is sweet Sister-Ray.  That is amazing he remembers to come back to visit you.

I know how much you love birds too.


----------



## Banned (Dec 4, 2008)

That is very cool, NN.  I hope the goose gets better soon!


----------



## NicNak (Dec 4, 2008)

Thanks Turtle.  I hope so too.  He was still walking about and still plump, so hopefully he will be ok.

The wildlife centre didn't call me back today so maybe I will call them back tomorrow if they don't call to see how he is.

Thanks


----------

